# Fall is here & love is in the air!



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

That time of year again! The buck aroma is strong, does are googely eyed, and fences are HOT. Breeding season is in full swing!

2020 has been a crazy year. We moved the entire farm to a new location and we are still getting everything in place. It was SUCH a disappointment that all shows and Linear appraisal was canceled. All in all, I am very happy with my girls and cannot wait for shoes to come back 'round.

First up is SG Red Hot 2*M, SG Clover, Totality, Eclipse, Kit Kat, Rue, and Scarlett! These does have been bred to *B CuAtLilRedBarn Sir Charms.

Charms









SG Red Hot 2*M









Totality & Eclipse 









Scarlett, Kit Kat & Rue. With no shows this year I never got around to pics. Ugh. They have all matured so much and are lovely dry yearlings !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Goat Whisperer said:


> That time of year again! The buck aroma is strong, does are googely eyed, and fences are HOT. Breeding season is in full swing!
> 
> 2020 has been a crazy year. We moved the entire farm to a new location and we are still getting everything in place. It was SUCH a disappointment that all shows and Linear appraisal was canceled. All in all, I am very happy with my girls and cannot wait for shoes to come back 'round.
> 
> ...


Those are some pretty does, how much milk do you get from them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Now we have to wait to see those cute.liitle ones! :waiting:Happy kidding!:happygoat:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all! I'm pretty excited about these girls!



AlabamaGirl said:


> Those are some pretty does, how much milk do you get from them?


That's a good question  
I haven't weighed anybody's milk this year. Life was just too busy with the move and dealing with milking 30 does 2x/day. After that first week, all milk is pooled. I do know Totality & Eclipse were both milking over 1 quart/day. Red Hot was doing close to two quarts. On her last official milk test Red Hot milked 3.7# (last year).


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The stink holy cow the stink IS rampant lol! And the screamin oye! Quiet miss jade was SO loud i thought something was wrong with her.... nope.... trying to woo. Goober!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Gorgeous girls!! Can't wait to see the stunning kids you get from them!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck! Can't wait to see the kids.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> The stink holy cow the stink IS rampant lol! And the screamin oye! Quiet miss jade was SO loud i thought something was wrong with her.... nope.... trying to woo. Goober!


oh no! Naughty girl. I can imagine Adorable is in heat, she screamed all night! She's big enough to be bred....but being born the end of April I'm waiting.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Those should be some very nice looking kids! Can’t wait to see them!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Thanks all, I'm pretty excited! 

So what happens when one of your personal favorite does is in season and you just cannot decide what buck to breed her to? You breed her to both your bucks! That's right, Willow has been bred to *B Charms AND *B Kiegh. ALL kids will be DNA'd. My bucks already have DNA on file and I've been working on the does so no big deal








Fingers crossed that we get a doeling from both sires









I already put Charms info in the first post, so won't post it again but here's Kiegh 









My Willow! Yes, she may be my favorite child LOL These pics were right before she turned 2 years old.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> oh no! Naughty girl. I can imagine Adorable is in heat, she screamed all night! She's big enough to be bred....but being born the end of April I'm waiting.


Toots has done that too. She was a few days before her mama lol! Little terrors! What you gonna put over that adorable pip when you do decide it is time for her? Hahhahaha.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Toots has done that too. She was a few days before her mama lol! Little terrors! What you gonna put over that adorable pip when you do decide it is time for her? Hahhahaha.


She'll get a Lamancha buck. No more long ears here so may as well continue crossing in the LM.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

More does getting bred! Paris & Berlin both have had a “date”. So excited for spring kiddings. Two more yearlings, Summer and Trinity have also been bred. With our move and life being crazy I never got and real pics of them. They are the daughters of SGCH Wings & Caprines CarolinaGirl EX 90 and *B Kiegh. Super excited about to see their FF udders.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice Does. Cant wait to see the babies


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

30 milking does is way too much work, and they don't even have blue eyes and moonspots? Don't worry though, I'll take some of them off your hands for you


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Calistar said:


> 30 milking does is way too much work, and they don't even have blue eyes and moonspots? Don't worry though, I'll take some of them off your hands for you


I'll ship (rofl) I'm going to be on kid overload this spring. 
I do have a confession to make though.... I love blue eyes! It's very rare here and of course I'd never breed for eye color, but I think blue eyes are adorable.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my you’re going to have a bumper crop of gorgeous kids this season aren’t you! 
Good luck and sending pink thoughts your way though I’d love a buckling from a couple of your girls. Maybe next season when I can walk better I can get one. I’m so glad you seem to be getting settled in to your new digs. Still jealous over your new barn, did you get the milk room in?

How’s Ruth doing? I was thinking about her the other day and meant to ask.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh my you're going to have a bumper crop of gorgeous kids this season aren't you!
> Good luck and sending pink thoughts your way though I'd love a buckling from a couple of your girls. Maybe next season when I can walk better I can get one. I'm so glad you seem to be getting settled in to your new digs. Still jealous over your new barn, did you get the milk room in?
> 
> How's Ruth doing? I was thinking about her the other day and meant to ask.


Thank you! I'm so excited to see my kids next year. I'll totally hook you up when you're ready! 

Yes! We did get the milk room in! Still need to do some upgrades next year but it's SUCH an improvement over the previous milking area. It's so nice to be DRY and clean when bringing everyone up for milking. The milk stands are elevated which makes my neck and back happy  I can bring 6 up at a time too which is wonderful!

My sweet Ruth is doing wonderful. Fat and happy! Poor girl is actually in heat today and wants the boys SO bad. When she's not staring at the bucks all googley eyed, she follows me around screaming. Such a nut. No boys for her, not after last year!

How are you doing? I haven't had much time on TGS. I hope you're well.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

SGCH Wings & Caprines CarolinaGirl EX 90 and Wings & Caprines IL Lemon Drop were bred to *B Sir Charms! As always, very excited! This will be a repeat breeding with Carolina. Her kids from this past spring were gorgeous.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

What in the world is going on with my pics?!? Try again. 

Carolina & Lemon


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thank you! I'm so excited to see my kids next year. I'll totally hook you up when you're ready!
> 
> Yes! We did get the milk room in! Still need to do some upgrades next year but it's SUCH an improvement over the previous milking area. It's so nice to be DRY and clean when bringing everyone up for milking. The milk stands are elevated which makes my neck and back happy  I can bring 6 up at a time too which is wonderful!
> 
> ...


Yay! Oh how great for you! I'm so happy you got your dream milk room that's fantastic!
Drom is screaming for her man too, driving me nuts, but she's not allowed either, and if looks could kill you'd be putting flowers on my headstone this year lol.

Hopefully next year by next kidding I'll be able to walk and take care of my herd the way I want to. Then I'll get my new herd sire...It's been a long road...I'm getting better though, I took 36 steps without crutches yesterday..not a lot but a start  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I'll ship (rofl) I'm going to be on kid overload this spring.
> I do have a confession to make though.... I love blue eyes! It's very rare here and of course I'd never breed for eye color, but I think blue eyes are adorable.


I wish! I'm expecting a kid overload here too (although I will only have 8 does to kid!) and since this year was a buck year, I'm expecting my does to each give me twin doelings to make up for it  
I do love the blue eyes too though. I know it doesn't matter, and I never breed for color, but it is always a little extra exciting to get a blue-eyed kid. Especially since so many of my sales are to pet homes- blue eyes mean easier sales.

But blue eyes or no, your does are gorgeous!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Calistar said:


> I wish! I'm expecting a kid overload here too (although I will only have 8 does to kid!) and since this year was a buck year, I'm expecting my does to each give me twin doelings to make up for it
> I do love the blue eyes too though. I know it doesn't matter, and I never breed for color, but it is always a little extra exciting to get a blue-eyed kid. Especially since so many of my sales are to pet homes- blue eyes mean easier sales.
> 
> But blue eyes or no, your does are gorgeous!


I hope you have a doe year! We had a lot of bucks this spring too, thankfully it kinda evened out eventually


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

:hide: Every time I make a thread like this, I always tell myself I'll keep up with it!
I think I covered most of the Nigerians who have been bred.

For Lamanchas, we have 6 does bred- two of which are carrying AI babies! SO EXCITED! 
Our Nubian was bred to a Lamancha for ADGA experimentals. We did this cross last year and LOVED what it produced!

Starting with Charlotte, who is AI bred to Tempo Robin :inlove:









Allure, who is AI bred to Jen-Mae-Ka kids Hero & MLRT Hiro (kids will be DNA'd)









Choc Mousse (pictured) & Amirah have been bred to Teddy. Addie has been bred to Hiro.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love your roan, but give me chocolate mousse any day! 
They’re looking great! When do your ND’s start kidding? I only bred two, but my little Thalia will need a hunk late this summer/early fall 
She’s my solid black, long, great milking line, polled baby...going to have any Swiss marked baby boys for me? I sure hope so  (Blue eyes would be the icing on the cake) not that I really care about color but I know any of your bucks would complement my heard I can be a little picky lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

For mini Lamanchas:

Strawberry, Bingo, Sass, Simone, Shortcake, & Julia have been bred to Diesel


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I love your roan, but give me chocolate mousse any day!
> They're looking great! When do your ND's start kidding? I only bred two, but my little Thalia will need a hunk late this summer/early fall
> She's my solid black, long great milking line, polled baby...going to have any Swiss marked baby boys for me? I sure hope so


Thank you! My first Nigerians start kidding in February! Clover is first up and it looks like triplets or quads! I'm so excited! I might just have something for you, don't know about Swiss markings though. You never know though!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh yeah, Ruth still doing well? Fat and sassy I hope 
You’re too quick I edited my post to blue eyed Swiss marked lol


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh yeah, Ruth still doing well? Fat and sassy I hope


She's more than that....Obese and sassy right now hahaha she's massive!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> I love your roan, but give me chocolate mousse any day!
> They're looking great! When do your ND's start kidding? I only bred two, but my little Thalia will need a hunk late this summer/early fall
> She's my solid black, long, great milking line, polled baby...going to have any Swiss marked baby boys for me? I sure hope so  (Blue eyes would be the icing on the cake) not that I really care about color but I know any of your bucks would complement my heard I can be a little picky lol


You would LOVE charlotte in person! She was so sweet when i went to love on goaties the last time! Lol.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Mini Lamancha pairings continued- 
Main Man is being used over Jenny, Rose, Strawberry (bred to two different bucks) and Dreamy. 
Jenny is Diesel's sister, the Rose/Main Man pairing is a repeat, kids will be full siblings to Julia 
Main Man is Bingo's son


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Sooooo when in feb can i come get my baby goatlet fix? I was actually thinkin bout askin if yall wanted me and a baby g to come for a visit... like tomorrow! Hahahahaha!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She’s awesome, you are too 
I’m dying to see the new barn and milk room! I know you and Paul had a hand in things.
I’m finally starting to get around...so bring on the new buck for my Thalia and all my other lovesick girls who had to keep a nickel between their knees this breeding season...


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

The b and w lady always makes me laugh! Cause i KNOW how ya’ll both are on flashy. And she got the flash.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

They are so gorgeous! Can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> You would LOVE charlotte in person! She was so sweet when i went to love on goaties the last time! Lol.


Yes! Charlotte is a lovebug! She tends to be overlooked but in person she is spectacular.

All the animals love Nicki though :inlove:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Stgwife check messenger LOL


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> She's awesome, you are too
> I'm dying to see the new barn and milk room! I know you and Paul had a hand in things.
> I'm finally starting to get around...so bring on the new buck for my Thalia and all my other lovesick girls who had to keep a nickel between their knees this breeding season...


I need to post some pics! We are behind now though. Still so much to do. I'll try and post some soon!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I need to post some pics! We are behind now though. Still so much to do. I'll try and post some soon!


I'm sure you're swamped no hurry..at least you don't have to worry about the garden right now too lol...mine (what little there was) got snowed in Sunday. I can wait for pics


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I heard y’all were getting snow down in TX! I was cheated. Twice now we’re were supposed to get several inches of snow. Both times it turned into sleet and ice


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

CaramelKittey said:


> They are so gorgeous! Can't wait to see the kids!


Thank you! Me too, super excited!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I heard y'all were getting snow down in TX! I was cheated. Twice now we're were supposed to get several inches of snow. Both times it turned into sleet and ice


Coulda been rain.... rain makes mud...... lossa miserable mud. Ugh!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Such beautiful goats! Can't wait to see babies


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love :inlove: love :inlove: love :inlove: that black & white doe. Sorry Im not a dairy goat.person, I dont know the proper.name of her color. But she is definately my favorite. Hopeing she has twin doelings marked as stunning as she is!:goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat:


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Love :inlove: love :inlove: love :inlove: that black & white doe. Sorry Im not a dairy goat.person, I dont know the proper.name of her color. But she is definately my favorite. Hopeing she has twin doelings marked as stunning as she is!:goatkiss::happygoat::lolgoat:


Thank you! She is a doll too, just love her :inlove:


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thank you! She is a doll too, just love her :inlove:


Ya know...i have this "thing" for b and w goaties....... hahahaahah!


----------

